# Un-Offficial Library for Pokemon F.C.s!



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

My code is:

4167-0964-2399

Name: Allen

NEW:

Yes there is a new Official thread for Pokemon F.C.s so find me there and here!

Holding a tournament, no hackers and you'll need to meet rules:

No hackers [no duh!]

You'll need some Pokemon... Level 100's [SIX would help you... ;]

OR ALTERNITIVE TORNAMENT! [NEW!]

Level 1 Pokemon only.

Hint: Hopefully they have cool moves, it'll be 6 V.S. 6.

Prizes include:

1 Master Ball

1 Rare Candy

A Pokemon [a "RARE" starter...]

ALSO NEW:

allen649@netzero.com Is my email for anything Pokemon related.

I have a Ditto so trade me a Pokemon [for one of my so-so ones] that you want a copy of [a egg]. I'll hatch it myself or whatever you want. Please include a item with the Pokemon. Also you'll need two Pokemon [an OKAY one for the egg/baby] and give me mine back, mail is always cool to have with a trade back. 

Today's random news: Went crazy with friends in the underground and poffins!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, I guess the library will start here:

My Code is: 4167-0964-2399

Name: Allen

An IMPORTANT Note: I did beat the game in 23:43. On release day... So figure it out...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friend Code is: 1676 0155 1562

Name: Ranier

Notes: Has been on lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Aaron

F.C. is: 4768-3917-9947

Notes: Has been on lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Justin

Friend Code is: 4553-6437-4873

Notes: Has been on lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Beth

F.C. is: 0043-9277-0649

Notes: I haven't seen him online yet...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friend code is: 1633-0656-3180

Name: SAL

Notes: Has been online lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Evan

F.C. is: 5197-8885-9979 

Notes: Has been online lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Skaterz

F.C. is: 0559-3239-3667

Notes: Not confirmed or seen online.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friend Code is: 1761-9183-8801

Name: Jake

Notes: Has been on lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
F.C. is: 0817-0256-6316

Name: Nick

Notes: I haven't seen or confirmed you yet. [Did you even add me?]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Friend Code is: 3308-1049-7468

Trainer Name: Adrian 

Notes: I haven't seen him yet...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Sheldon

F.C. is: 5240-8405-1390

Notes: Has been on lately.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Im still not going WiFi, but heres mine:

1676 0155 1562

Ranier


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 22, 2007)

Name: Aaron
FC: 4768 3917 9947

I'm registering you right now. Both of you are registered


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 22, 2007)

Name: Evan
FC: 5197-8885-9979


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be on at 8, 9, 10, P.M.


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2007)

EDIT:

Justin
4553-6437-4873

Adding everyone.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll edit this post once I get to the nearest town...


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I'll edit this post once I get to the nearest town...


 Go into a pokemon center and head to the bottom floor. Get your friend code there.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 23, 2007)

Name: Beth

FC: 0043 9277 0649

EDIT: Everyone added!


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2007)

Added.   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2007)

**ZELDAFREAK104*adds everyone*


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've also added everyone.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just like, sitting online with an invitation to a single battle while I'm doing homework, so yeah... if you added me, just join it (if you want to)


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm just like, sitting online with an invitation to a single battle while I'm doing homework, so yeah... if you added me, just join it (if you want to)


 I would but I'm not near a Pokemon Center...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D=

I just added like an hour to my playtime while I was sitting there.

I might go back in a sec.


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2007)

I found one and now you're not there.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

No Wifi.

*asplodes*


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2007)

ZF has pwned me.     

ZF: I'm disconnecting btw, gotta play more game!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZF has pwned me.
> 
> ZF: I'm disconnecting btw, gotta play more game!


I pwned your pwnguin     

oh, mmkay. I will probably too


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 23, 2007)

I just caught Dialga... With a Great Ball!

EDIT: I added you all & I'll be on for a while...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 23, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> I just caught Dialga... With a Great Ball!
> 
> EDIT: I added you all & I'll be on for a while...


 (post that in the other thread please)

So how many badges did you have when you caught him all 8? Because I have 5 and I'm in the 6th gym and there hasn't been much story.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 7, good story.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone want to battle me?  I haven't done any wifi except 1 trade on GTS.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone want to battle me?  I haven't done any wifi except 1 trade on GTS.


 I will, you'll probably win though.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey! I'm getting on now!

[I'm GOOD! EDIT: By good I mean... Beaten the elite... [Read my sig!]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm getting on now!
> 
> [I'm GOOD! EDIT: By good I mean... Beaten the elite... [Read my sig!]


 Yeah... you were.. way better then me.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

So, who wants to trade?
EDIT: Not my legendary Pokemon or my high level ones... But I need a few to unlock Pal Park, 'bout 6 Pearl Pokemon. So I'm gonna go catch some more Pokemon, so be back.


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 24, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> So, who wants to trade?
> EDIT: Not my legendary Pokemon or my high level ones... But I need a few to unlock Pal Park, 'bout 6 Pearl Pokemon. So I'm gonna go catch some more Pokemon, so be back.


:wacko: 

Exactly...how much have you played over the past 3 days?

I WOULD like a Cherubi (the cherry pokemon) if you have one......Don't have much to give, though I do have a Chingling...


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beat the game in the 2nd day around eleven P.M.

[Still playing!] 27 Hours 45 Minutes total time!

Time to beat the Elite: 23 Hours 43 Minutes!

Homework and Pokemon usually lightens the load.


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm in the need for a good grass Pokemon too...

Got any?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'm in the need for a good grass Pokemon too...
> 
> Got any?


 Who you facing?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Justin, If your stuck on a Gym leader or something you could borrow my Torterra...as long as you give him back.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2007)

My sister wants to try the game, so If someone could get on and face me, (really my sister ) she would like that.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> My sister wants to try the game, so If someone could get on and face me, (really my sister ) she would like that.


 I think she would hack or cheat, just to brag.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Jeez...I gotta' get my friend code...


*runs away*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 24, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Uhh what? 

She just wants to play someone online on my game.


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And you don't brag already without cheating?


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin, If your stuck on a Gym leader or something you could borrow my Torterra...as long as you give him back.


 DANG DANG DANG.

I just beat the gym leader I needed it for just before I came on here...

Wish I waited; boy that battle was hard.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

Man, I have nothing to trade! SAME Pokemon EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which Gym was this?


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The second one. I'm slow as a slug due to excess 'smelling the flowers'.

I'm working on the third right now.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Slowness and enjoying the game >>>> "Fast-ness" and beating it in a day


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 24, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> My sister wants to try the game, so If someone could get on and face me, (really my sister ) she would like that.


 ZF good games =).  So how is your training going? lol


----------



## Grawr (Apr 24, 2007)

By the way, Justin, if you ever need another pokemon, feel free to ask.

I have quite a few types with me...


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2007)

Kay. =D


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone want to trade Machoke/Graveler for Machoke/Graveler?

NEW: I have imported my super Pokemon from previous packs! 
NOTE: Battle me if you dare, trading is always accepted.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Anyone want to trade Machoke/Graveler for Machoke/Graveler?
> 
> NEW: I have imported my super Pokemon from previous packs!
> NOTE: Battle me if you dare, trading is always accepted.


 Do you have a Drifloon at level 20 or higher?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!
Just tell me what you want for it and I'll see if I can get it...




On a side note, where do I get the move "Defog"?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right inside the safari zone.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where's the Safari Zone? >_<


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

Just found out my friend code...


1633 0656 3180


Name = SAL

=D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pastoria city, northern part.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, thanks...


One last question...


What area of it is Defog in? >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks...
> 
> 
> One last question...
> ...


 Talk to the people as soon as you get in


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 25, 2007)

I caught a Shiny Geodude earlier today earlier today     

on another note, I just for my 8th badge


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've seen it all, so... I'll let you know.

Anything else people?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 25, 2007)

Bugger of an Anitvirus blocks my USB connector...

*bangs head on table*


----------



## Knightshot (Apr 25, 2007)

oh heres mine:

name: Skaterz

FC: 055932393667


----------



## Grawr (Apr 25, 2007)

Pichubro...anytime soon, I'd be happy to take that Drifloon off your hands.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Pichubro...anytime soon, I'd be happy to take that Drifloon off your hands.


 Let me write a letter and attach it, I'll be on soon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Once I get my WiFi working, I need to trade with someone to get my Kadabra to evolve.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Once I get my WiFi working, I need to trade with someone to get my Kadabra to evolve.


 You could trade with me...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to give it back.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I swear, I will.

Cuz' I may have to trade with one of you later on to get a Gengar too, so...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I go the WiFi to work, so I'll tell you when we can trade. Add me.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well, I go the WiFi to work, so I'll tell you when we can trade. Add me.


 Alright. My info's in my sig too.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

DF, whats your Trainer name?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll proably be getting the game tonight. If I can get my hands on it I'll post my code later.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> DF, whats your Trainer name?


 Oh, sorry. It be Jake.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright, DF. I'm in the middle of a trade, so we can do this in like...5 minutes.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok. I'll log on, and I'll be ready when you are.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm getting on.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm inviting a trade....is that right?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

MUST HAVE CHARIZARD.

Can anyone please donate one? <3


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MUST HAVE CHARIZARD.
> 
> Can anyone please donate one? <3


 I'll ask around on Serebii for you.


@DF: I'll be on in a minute


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm inviting a trade....is that right?


 Didn't add you yet [sorry, getting on it!]


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MUST HAVE CHARIZARD.
> 
> Can anyone please donate one? <3


 Calm Thyself! D:

I'll get you one when I can.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> MUST HAVE CHARIZARD.
> 
> Can anyone please donate one? <3


Sure, but it'll take a while.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

[Yes I know I'm double posting! I made this board topic.]
Read the very first post everyone.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

He's evolvin', DF...

I'll get him right back to ya'.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> He's evolvin', DF...
> 
> I'll get him right back to ya'.


 Are you trying to chat me?
Because I'm getting static.

And uh...I think I can get you a Gengar...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm getting static from you too, and I haven't said a word.



How might you be able to get me a Gengar?!

I can get my own, but that means I would have to trade mine over from Emerald, which I can't do until I get a lot further in the game...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In-game trade.
I trade Machoke, I get Haunter.
Then I give to you.
I won't be able to control the name though.

Might you make an offer?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a Gengar, but I'll only do free trades once in a while.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> In-game trade.
> I trade Machoke, I get Haunter.
> Then I give to you.
> I won't be able to control the name though.
> ...


 ?

You mean, I trade you a haunter or something? Cuz', I don't have a Haunter at the moment.     



@Picubro: Thanks for the Drifblim!


----------



## SL92 (Apr 26, 2007)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I got Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I got Pokemon Diamond. [/quote]
 *Gasp*

Friend code? Trainer name? Starter? Highest level? Amount of Badges?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.

I give you Genger. You give me something.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am a "Grand Master" [Ha, ha, DON'T EVER DISRESPECT MY POKEMON NAMES!!! Ha, ha, anyways... :]

I'm holding a tournament. Of course you people who try to beat me would need level hundreds... [Cough about SIX! HAHAHAHAHA!]


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What might you want?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you have?     
I have my eye on the Chingling, but I'm feeling you might want that.
Any new Pokemon might peak my interest. What do you have?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Boy, does this thread move fast.  If any of you are interested, here's my team or whatever.  I'm around 15 hours through the game, though I am REALLY taking my time here.

Empoleon - Lvl. 37
Ponyta - Lvl. 35
Geodude - Lvl. 21 (haven't been training her yet)
Hoothoot - Lvl. 24
Bronzor - Lvl. 25

Of course, I have only been training the first two Pokemon thus far, I am LOVING Exp. Share... <3


----------



## SL92 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I got Pokemon Diamond.


*Gasp*

Friend code? Trainer name? Starter? Highest level? Amount of Badges?


   			 [/quote]
Not sure/Nick/Piplup(After careful consideration between it and the Grass one)/10/none.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, I want to get added.  HOP TO IT. D:

Friend Code: 0645-2252-5121
Trainer Name: Daniel

Bro's info -

Friend Code: COMING SOON
Trainer Name: Adrian


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

I updated the NEW section on the very first post [that I made.]

I'm on Wi-Fi so... HELLO, but getting off.

Who's Code I haven't added to the front yet?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm confirmed! Just did a trade with Gengar, about to make another.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm confirmed! Just did a trade with Gengar, about to make another.


 I think I mesed up your name...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Also - I just registered Evan and Ranier, who I assume to be ZF and Zero.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 26, 2007)

ADD ME OR DIE

0817-0256-6316
Nick


----------



## SL92 (Apr 26, 2007)

Added Gengar, Triforce, Ranier(Zero), Evan(ZF), and Bul.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Who didn't add me? Seriously?

Adding newer F.C.s to my list/first post and trying to confirm others...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

Adding bul and shadow link...


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Just added Bul and Shadow.


@Bul: You've got two pokemon higher level than my highest pokemon....and I've packed 21 hours into the game so far. >_<  >_<  >_<


----------



## SL92 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll battle when I train my Pokemon more, k? I'm 4 days behind all of you.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 26, 2007)

awww, i thought we were gonna trade versions


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> @Bul: You've got two pokemon higher level than my highest pokemon....and I've packed 21 hours into the game so far. >_<  >_<  >_<


 Haha, Gengar, my bro's Turtwig (which is now the highest evolution possible, I forgot the name) is now Level 50, he's only been playing for 16 hours.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *DIES*


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's my bro's Friend Code.  If anyone wants to be CLOBBERED AND KILLED, then ask him to battle with you.     

Friend Code: 3308-1049-7468
Trainer Name: Adrian


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Here's my bro's Friend Code.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

@Newcomers Bul and Shadow: If you guys ever want to trade for anything, feel free to ask.

@Anyone else: I'm in a battlin' mood!


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Genger, your Haunter is ready.

And does anyone want a likkle Turtwig that I just hatched before I sacrifice it to the GTC?


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Genger, your Haunter is ready.
> 
> And does anyone want a likkle Turtwig that I just hatched before I sacrifice it to the GTC?


 2 things, here.

What level's the Haunter, and what (again) did you want for it? I can give you Chingling lvl 30.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's 35, and it knows Sucker Punch, Shadow Punch, Shadow Ball and something else.

And yes, Chingling please.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, DF...



Does anyone know where the Name Rater is in this game?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Thanks, DF...
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where the Name Rater is in this game?


 You can't change Traded names.

And I wnt 2 bttl u!!


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Also - I just registered Evan and Ranier, who I assume to be ZF and Zero.


Yeah, just registered you and DF. Yeah, DF be sure to add me. I think my FC is in the first page of this thread.

@ Pichubros: Like what gives, that battle was so unfiar >_>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> You can't change Traded names.


 wut? nuuuuu     

I'm stuck with the Japanese named pipulp now


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 26, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When they evolve, they're name changes back to english.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh... phew, good.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

I've got a Drifblim with a Japanese name, I'm fine with that....


"Gaspar", however...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I've got a Drifblim with a Japanese name, I'm fine with that....
> 
> 
> "Gaspar", however...


 I actually want a Japanese name.
I think it'd be cool.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Notes updated, for people who care about their status and ego.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PICHUBRO gave me the Japanese Drifblim, but I'm sure you can get tons of them from the people at the Serebii WiFi chat.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm online, so if you want to battle me and you never have you can!














For anyone who has seen my HORRIBLE     
:'(				  Pokemon  :r. 

Please don't give them a clue about my HORRIBLE     
:'(				  Pokemon  :r .


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm online also, with an invite set up :r


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'm online also, with an invite set up :r


 You ready to battle me yet?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh, sure


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 26, 2007)

Just traded Turtwig for a Japanese Piplup.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wondering, why are Japanese Pokemon so special? *is out of the loop*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2007)

How much damage does a lvl 1 pokemon using a not very effective move on a level 100 pokemon do? I just saw that happen


----------



## Grawr (Apr 26, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> How much damage does a lvl 1 pokemon using a not very effective move on a level 100 pokemon do? I just saw that happen


 How the heck did you see that happen, again?


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

I was battling him and I kept on killing myself and stuff.

[I'm about to add new stuff to NEW...]


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got to the WFC Center.

Robert
1933-7172-8139

BTW it would help if you put who is what user so I don't have to go tracking around.


----------



## Pichubro (Apr 26, 2007)

Add me, about to add more stuff to the NEW section.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2007)

TBT's official FC directory can now be found here.     

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=16617


----------



## goobashel (Apr 28, 2007)

name: sheldon
FC: 5240-8405-1390

i've added everyone


----------

